# No hagais cena. El diputado de Podemos que su mujer dice que le zurraba deja el escaño. El insiste en que es una denuncia falsa. FOTO.



## Vanatico (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## gdr100 (31 Oct 2022)

Las denuncias falsas, tal y como dice su partido, no existen.

Debería saberlo.


----------



## Vanatico (31 Oct 2022)

Si todo esta en su sitio y al no ser ya diputado este señor deberia de dormir hoy mismo y hasta el miercoles en el calabozo y porterior ingreso en prision.
ES LA LEY.


----------



## Espartano27 (31 Oct 2022)

Machete al machote oh wait


----------



## Abrojo (31 Oct 2022)

Un hombre coherente y posiblemente inocente

La maquinaria que él mismo contribuyó a sostener lo va a despedazar vivo


----------



## Vanatico (31 Oct 2022)

De 4 a 8 años comiendo y cenando buffet todos los dias.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (31 Oct 2022)

Esto es lo de escupir hacia arriba


----------



## AJelpurasangre (31 Oct 2022)

Pues con esto y un yogur ya he cenado.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (31 Oct 2022)

QUE LO FOLLEN, POR GILIPOLLAS
Y que de las gracias, a ver si todavía no le cae otra por pederasta.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (31 Oct 2022)

Está en proceso de divorcio , la ley crea un incentivo perverso para mentir y además protege a la mentirosa.... En fin , es una aberración la denuncia sin pruebas y que el acusado deba demostrar su inocencia , patadas al derecho de esta ideología mierdera izquierdista que este idiota defiende y está a punto de disfrutar.


----------



## plakaplaka (31 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un hombre coherente y posiblemente inocente
> 
> La maquinaria que él mismo contribuyó a sostener lo va a despedazar vivo



Culpable. De pegar a su mujer, de crear un sistema criminal antihombres, o de ambas cosas. 
Le sale a pagar; esperemos que con mucha cárcel y siendo inocente, como tantos otros.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## UNGERN (31 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un hombre coherente y posiblemente inocente
> 
> La maquinaria que él mismo contribuyó a sostener lo va a despedazar vivo




De los pocos que dimiete, al César lo que es del César. 


Lo normal habría sido que se hubiese puesto unas ridículas gafas de pasta, hiciese pucheros y gemir que están ganando los poderosos.


----------



## Jeremias_Johnson (31 Oct 2022)

Yo sí te creo, hermano, pero ahora te jodes.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Oct 2022)

En este caso no creo que sea denuncia falsa, el tipo tiene pinta de maltratador la verdad, al final la rabia de ser un podemonguer beta tiene que salir por algún lado.


----------



## Orífero (31 Oct 2022)

Con uno no hacemos nada. Les tendría que pasar a todos los feministas éstos.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (31 Oct 2022)

Su madre votará a Vox .
A su nene la fresca de la nuera lo deja sin casa , ni custodia , ni dinero... Ya sería nutrición total .


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (31 Oct 2022)

Solo le deseo una cosa: que sea inocente.


----------



## Dr Robert (31 Oct 2022)

Lo normal sería que a gente que hace alarde de la necesidad de una legislación viogen etc, le contase en el juicio como agravante y le cayese el doble de pena que lo que marca la ley. Es una manera de mostrar adhesión a su compromiso ideológico.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (31 Oct 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> En este caso no creo que sea denuncia falsa, el tipo tiene pinta de maltratador la verdad, al final la rabia de ser un podemonguer beta tiene que salir por algún lado.



Ustec deberia opositar para juez rojo viogen, de esos que juzgan por el careto.
Dicho esto, espero que tenga razon, sea inocente y se coma 10 años de talego y violaciones de moronegros


----------



## Salsa_rosa (31 Oct 2022)

Siguen sin decir nada Irerno, Tucán, Virvel0??? Ah, y Echeminga.


----------



## remerus (31 Oct 2022)

A la carcel con Bustamante, jodete hijo de la gran puta maltratador.


----------



## Decipher (31 Oct 2022)

No te creo. Una podemita no mentiría en algo así, por principios.

Jskjskjsk


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Oct 2022)

cabrónnnnn que me estaba haciendo la cena


----------



## Despotricador (31 Oct 2022)

Predica con el ejemplo. Ya es algo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (31 Oct 2022)

Qué opinaba este señor sobre las denuncias falsas hace un mes? pues eso.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (31 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Machete al machote oh wait



Gente como este papanatas, se postulan luego para dirigir la vida de 47 millones de españoles. Da que pensar.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (31 Oct 2022)

Machete al machote.


----------



## DUDH (31 Oct 2022)

Este tío es imposible que sea inocente, lo ha denunciado una mujer, por tanto es 110% culpable, al talego y que se joda.


----------



## DUDH (31 Oct 2022)

No existen, pero de existir


----------



## DonManuel (31 Oct 2022)

Ójala sea inocente y acabe años en el trullo, sin hijos y sin casa.


----------



## andresitozgz (31 Oct 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> De los pocos que dimiete, al César lo que es del César.
> 
> 
> Lo normal habría sido que se hubiese puesto unas ridículas gafas de pasta, hiciese pucheros y gemir que están ganando los poderosos.



Dimite para no ser echado… 

Segun su partido no hay denuncias falsas, ergo es 100% culpable.


----------



## UpSpain (31 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un hombre coherente y posiblemente inocente
> 
> La maquinaria que él mismo contribuyó a sostener lo va a despedazar vivo



Ni de coña. Si es rojito no hay delito


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (31 Oct 2022)

Hermana yo sí te creo.


----------



## Aeneas (31 Oct 2022)

Quien a hierro mata, a hierro muere.


----------



## McLovin (31 Oct 2022)

Pero qué denuncia falsa si no existen...¿no?




Ahora que se joda con la denuncia falsa. El karma, que a veces es muy cabrón.


----------



## cacho_perro (31 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



ESO, UNA VERGÜENZA.... EN VEZ DE JUGAR CON LA POLI AL ESCONDITE COMO EL CONDENADO POR MALTRATO A MÁS DE 2 AÑOS DE CÁRCEL DE BOCS COMO DEBE SER.... 









Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil buscan al candidato de Vox en Benidorm en las municipales de 2019 para su ingreso en prisión condenado por malos tratos - Agencia 6 Noticias


Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil buscan al candidato de Vox en Benidorm en las municipales de 2019 para su ingreso en prisión condenado por malos tratos




agencia6.com


----------



## KUTRONIO (31 Oct 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> De los pocos que dimiete, al César lo que es del César.
> 
> 
> Lo normal habría sido que se hubiese puesto unas ridículas gafas de pasta, hiciese pucheros y gemir que están ganando los poderosos.



...Y que se pusiera a bailar como una gilipollas con el culo gordo


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (31 Oct 2022)

El concejal de Zaragoza que fue acusado de viogen y absuelto ya se ha reincorporado.
Lo que me pregunto es dónde se ha dejado su partido el "hermana yo sí te creo".


----------



## Kelowna (31 Oct 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> No existen, pero de existir



Descargada y a la colección para que no se borren en el tiempo


----------



## furia porcina (31 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Le ha tocado la lotería del 0,001%


----------



## Antiparticula (31 Oct 2022)

Que vergúenza esas "muchísimas muestras de apoyo" defendiendo y justificando a un maltratador.


----------



## Gus Borden (31 Oct 2022)

Te jodes y bailas.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (31 Oct 2022)

Miguel, enhorabuena por disfrutar por fin del feminismo que tanto anhelabas. 

Que lo disfrutes chavalote


----------



## algemeine (31 Oct 2022)

Si segun los de su cuerda hay un porcentaje ridiculo de denuncias falsas cual es la probabilidad de que afecte a un diputado que es partidario de esas idelogias del geranio?


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (31 Oct 2022)

Es curioso, todos los putos guarros izquierdosos comunistas a los que he tenido que soportar algunos ratos... Son ultra moros con las pivas, celosos, como complejo de inferioridad o alguna mierda asi....


----------



## Karlb (31 Oct 2022)

Que vaya a reclamar a la soe y su biojen


----------



## Busher (31 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Machete al machote oh wait



Arreglao!!!


----------



## macchiato (31 Oct 2022)

De lo que se siembra se cosecha. No dice así el refrán?


----------



## Albertojosua (31 Oct 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Dimite para no ser echado…
> 
> Segun su partido no hay denuncias falsas, ergo es 100% culpable.



Cuéntanos más. Mamonazo. Jejeje.
De donde iban a echarlo?


----------



## ApartapeloS (31 Oct 2022)

A llorar a la llorería, cierra la puerta al salir


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (31 Oct 2022)

Yo si te creo hermana. Hay que recuperar el hilo de "progres recibiendo karma".


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Oct 2022)

¿No le pasó algo de eso a uno que fue ministro con zp?
Es que no me acuerdo del nombre.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (31 Oct 2022)

A disfrutar lo defendido y feminizado ...
España es la muerte en vida para los jonvres heteros


----------



## asebuche (31 Oct 2022)

La pena es que si lo meten en el trullo no se le va a caer el jabón en la ducha. Ventajas de ser un guarro podemita.


----------



## Alberto Liberto (31 Oct 2022)

El karma-gedon 200 puntos.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (31 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



"Las hermanas no te creen" y lo que crea el juez tampoco vale para nada. Es su palabra contra la tuya y por eso vas a chupar cárcel.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (31 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Venga, hombre... hay un 0,0000001% de denuncias falsas y va a ser precisamente la tuya la falsa. "hermano" yo no te creo.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (31 Oct 2022)

A comer mierda cerdo.seguro que voto a favor.ya no tienes presunción de inocencia cerdo.ojala te saquen los ojos y el hígado


----------



## ANS² (31 Oct 2022)

ojalá que sea inocente y que jamás le haya puesto un dedo encima a su mujer

así ahora estará infinitamente más jodido sabiéndose inocente y viendo cómo el rodillo de la justicia feminazi le va aplastando


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mentekator (31 Oct 2022)

Tan jodio chavalote


----------



## AssGaper (31 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>


----------



## Vanatico (31 Oct 2022)

Miguel Angel Bustamante Martin. Diputado de Podemos por Sevilla. Culpable.
Que le quite custodias,piso,sueldo,coche y perro. Culpable.


----------



## Guillotin (31 Oct 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> En este caso no creo que sea denuncia falsa, el tipo tiene pinta de maltratador la verdad, al final la rabia de ser un podemonguer beta tiene que salir por algún lado.



Parece que tiene algo en la mirada como de maltratador violador.
Sus ojos lo dicen todo....


----------



## Chortina de Humo (31 Oct 2022)

Pues ya estaria, no?
Danonino, paja y a dormir


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Oct 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Ustec deberia opositar para juez rojo viogen, de esos que juzgan por el careto.
> Dicho esto, espero que tenga razon, sea inocente y se coma 10 años de talego y violaciones de moronegros



Soy duro, pero soy justo.


----------



## ANS² (31 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Machete al machote oh wait



tiene cara de asesino de mujeres, yo le pondría la prisión permanente no revisable, yo en estas cosas no me equivoco, lo huelo, tengo un sexto sentido

</charojuez>


----------



## Antiglobalismo (31 Oct 2022)

Tipico de los guarros. Si les pasa a otros no es verdad, si les pasa a ellos si. Pues ahora que se jodan con su embudo de los cojones.


----------



## Knight who says ni (31 Oct 2022)

tiene pito, ¿no? aunque no sea funcional.

Pues es culpable,


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Oct 2022)

Además es remero, blanco y binario. Directamente gillotina, plis.


----------



## baifo (31 Oct 2022)

Cómo nutre el jediondo ese.


----------



## Guillotin (31 Oct 2022)

*Ya de asistentas sociales y psicólogas judiciales, mejor me ahorro el comentario.*

Solo decir, que esas se lo van a comer vivo, le van a joder el resto de su vida y va a ser sacado del sistema.
Lo único que le puede salvar es que el partido interceda por él y trate de llegar a algún acuerdo con su mujer, de no ser así, estas se lo van a comer por la patas.


----------



## asebuche (31 Oct 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> *Ya de asistentas sociales y psicólogas judiciales, mejor me ahorro el comentario.*
> 
> Solo decir, que esas se lo van a comer vivo, le van a joder el resto de su vida y va a ser sacado del sistema.
> Lo único que le puede salvar es que el partido interceda por él y trate de llegar a algún acuerdo con su mujer, de no ser así, estas se lo van a comer por la patas.



Lo dudo mucho, mira sino la psicóloga que en su informe citaba a la menor víctima con su nombre y apellidos y al marido de Oltra como "la persona afectada".
Perro no come perro.


----------



## Felson (31 Oct 2022)

Está claro que es una denuncia falsa. Él, era mucho peor.


----------



## DUDH (31 Oct 2022)

Si dice que las acusaciones son falsas ¿Está dicidiendo que una mujer es capaz de mentir? Espero que lo expulsen del partido por mentiroso, maltratador, machista, fascista, opresor heteropatriarcal y extremoderechoso


----------



## Euron G. (31 Oct 2022)

Le falta la camiseta del Che Guevara, al angelito

Gracias por el postre, ¡Salaos!


----------



## zirick (31 Oct 2022)

Devorado por su propio personaje


----------



## Silverado72 (31 Oct 2022)

Le esta bien empleado, por pamplinas y progre. Ahora ha descubierto lo de las denuncias falsas, el muy rata.


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un hombre coherente y posiblemente inocente



Coherente no es. Si fuera coherente, aceptaría que ha maltratado a su mujer y renunciaría a cualquier defensa.


----------



## el ejpertoc (31 Oct 2022)

Wowwww


----------



## Demi Grante (31 Oct 2022)

Delicioso


----------



## tracrium (31 Oct 2022)

Su denuncia es tan real que le ha llegado la notificación por correo certificado. Es algo tangible.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (1 Nov 2022)

No existen las acusaciones falsas en violencia de género. A la carcel ya hijo puta


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (1 Nov 2022)

Tiene la mano muy larga como @xicomalo que le zurra a su madre cuando no le lleva las campurrianas a la doritocueva.


----------



## amigos895 (1 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Machete al machote oh wait


----------



## adal86 (1 Nov 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> De los pocos que dimiete, al César lo que es del César.
> 
> 
> Lo normal habría sido que se hubiese puesto unas ridículas gafas de pasta, hiciese pucheros y gemir que están ganando los poderosos.



Este mierdas no dimite, más bien lo han dimitido.


----------



## DUDH (1 Nov 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Reportado por titular machirulo, su mujer dice, *NO*. Zurraba a su mujer, punto. 

Hágame 3 cursos de deconstrucción machista con una pelomorao, hombre ya!!!


----------



## Felson (1 Nov 2022)

No existen denuncias falsas. Yo sí te creo, hermana. Sí es no... o sí es tampoco... o sí es... lo que ella quiera... y vale ya, que dijo una fiscal (a)... del gremio de la justicia. Eso sí, pringao, siéntete mujer y métele una genaro... idiota, diciendo que ella se siente hombre, aunque no lo sepa (pero un hombre no sabe ni lo que se siente). Tontaina... métele una genaro sintiéndote mujer y acusándole de ser un hombre asintomático. Ni los expertos sanitarios te quitarán la razón, tonto del haba por haber permitido todo esto.


----------



## Redwill (1 Nov 2022)

Miguel Angel Bustamente Maltratador de mujeres!

A los maltratadores ni agua, a la mujer hay que creerla siempre, me lo ha dicho el ministerio de igualdad, este machista esta mintiendo por que es un maltratador de mujeres, machete al machote.

Hermana yo si te creo.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (1 Nov 2022)

Hasta que los denuncian a ellos no hay denuncias falsas, pero por supuesto la suya si que es falsa. Que pronto se quedan con el culo al aire.
Que disfrute lo legislado y lo defendido y se de cuenta de lo incoherente de sus argumentos.
Estos ejemplos son muy ilustrativos sobre la pseudo-realidad progre.
No me da ninguna pena este tipo.


----------



## josemain (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿No le pasó algo de eso a uno que fue ministro con zp?
> Es que no me acuerdo del nombre.



aguliar se apedillaba ademas era aforado


----------



## zapatitos (1 Nov 2022)

Las mujeres no mienten nunca sobre violencia del género así que no hace falta ni que le hagan juicio, directo al gulag y a picar hielo.

Saludos.


----------



## Efraim (1 Nov 2022)

Esto sí es justicia poética... ¡pero en sonetos alejandrinos!


----------



## wopa (1 Nov 2022)

Da para meme. Parece que acaba de salir de Proyecto Hombre.


----------



## ashe (1 Nov 2022)

La gran pregunta a día de hoy que se entiende por dicho maltrato.. con el relativismo en forma de nihilismo actual.. ¿decirle no por no tener ganas se sexo? por poner un ejemplo..

Aunque el careto del personaje ya lo diga todo y espero que lo condenen siendo inocente, por contribuir a crear el monstruo actual recordandome bastante al caso con la eutanasia en holanda.. los que la apoyaron ahora huyen de holanda..


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Nov 2022)

Que le corten la cabeza!


----------



## HÄXAN (1 Nov 2022)

A la mujer hay que creerla...SI O SI. No era así?? 
Esta escoria inmunda a sido directamente participe y colaborador de la distopía legislativa de la que disfrutamos.
Lo que le pase en los tribunales, sea culpable o inocente, sería poco.


----------



## Ballenero37 (1 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un hombre coherente y posiblemente inocente
> 
> La maquinaria que él mismo contribuyó a sostener lo va a despedazar vivo



Que se joda, el lo quiso, lo promulgo y lo ayudo a instaurar, ahora a aguantarse y si es dentro de una jaula mejor


----------



## Digamelon (1 Nov 2022)

Jojojojo que con su pan se lo coma jajajajaj


----------



## Mark_ (1 Nov 2022)

Probablemente sea inocente de zurrarle a su mujer, pero sin duda es culpable de haber contribuido de forma activa en crear el monstruo que es la LIVG. 

Que le jodan. Ahora va a poder comprobar en sus propias carnes la caza de brujas que es esa aberrante ley y como destroza la vida de miles de hombres cada día en éste país.


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Miguel Angel Bustamante Martin. Diputado de Podemos por Sevilla. Culpable.
> Que le quite custodias,piso,sueldo,coche y perro. Culpable.



Le has quitado el perro, pero se te ha olvidado quitarle la flauta


----------



## elKaiser (1 Nov 2022)

No vayamos tan deprisa, ya que este sujeto es aforado; lo cual quiere decir que no lo va a juzgar los Tribunales de Excepción habituales para este tipo de delitos, sino que lo va a juzgar el Tribunal Supremo y por tanto va a tener un juicio justo, es decir que no va a ser condenado sin pruebas.


----------



## andresitozgz (1 Nov 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Cuéntanos más. Mamonazo. Jejeje.
> De donde iban a echarlo?



Del partido al que pertenece, Imbecil. Jejeje

Su acta no vale nada, nadie necesita su voto, y aunque lo valiese que partido dañaría su imagen para ganar una votación

Sabe perfectamente que si no renuncia, la mafia periodística de Podemos/IU lo hundirá en el fango como tantos otros como el que pasaron antes.


----------



## noseyo (1 Nov 2022)

Como me gustan estas cosas y que estos hijos puta disfruten lo que hacen a los demás , espero lo siguiente sea alguna desgracia por parte de un ilegal o una ocupación en una casa de sus familia y la misma que tenga


----------



## daesrd (1 Nov 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Está en proceso de divorcio , la ley crea un incentivo perverso para mentir y además protege a la mentirosa.... En fin , es una aberración la denuncia sin pruebas y que el acusado deba demostrar su inocencia , patadas al derecho de esta ideología mierdera izquierdista que este idiota defiende y está a punto de disfrutar.



Si es que no tiene nombre defender y apoyar semejante locura totalitaria y encima siendo hombre.
Se merece una buena lección de vida. Esa es la pura verdad. Sea o no sea culpable, porque el crimen ya lo ha hecho.


----------



## xicomalo (1 Nov 2022)

osea un cargo de IU deja el cargo de diputado y militancia solo por una denuncia ... todo correcto ...


----------



## gpm (1 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> osea un cargo de IU deja el cargo de diputado y militancia solo por una denuncia ... todo correcto ...



justicia poética que alguien que dice que no hay denuncias falsas , diga ahora que es una denuncia falsa. 

Lo entiendes idiota?


----------



## locodelacolina (1 Nov 2022)

Que se joda.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Nov 2022)

Ni le va a pasar nada, y ése no es como el común de los mortales que se tendría que poner a buscar curro. Ya tiene otro igual de bien pagado.

Se quitan del medio, porque lo tienen que hacer, y listo. Son unos fenómenos engañando pobres.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Nov 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Da para meme. Parece que acaba de salir de Proyecto Hombre.



Pues gana 80.000 euros al año , más piso, más gastos pagados, más lo que robe por detrás.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## nelsoncito (1 Nov 2022)

El pueblo español le tendría que exigir al cerdo maltratador podemita el suicidio obligatorio.


----------



## Escombridos (1 Nov 2022)

Que se joda y le deseo que siga probando su propia medicina patriarcal todos los días de su asquerosa vida.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Nov 2022)

Los mismos "patriotas" pero se alegran cuando moros matan a españolas incautas no iban a tener problemas, ellos que dicen oponerse a la asimetría legal contra el vsrón... no dudan en alegrarse al darse posibles casos (solo por la ideología del viogenizado)

Muy coherentes sóis, cuquis...


----------



## Soy forero (1 Nov 2022)

Uffff, esto de para paja


----------



## pepeleches (1 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> osea un cargo de IU deja el cargo de diputado y militancia solo por una denuncia ... todo correcto ...



Claro, porque no es por corrupción. 

Esta denuncia desmonta gran parte de sus mierdas ideológicas. Por eso lo meten al cajón rápidamente, cuanto antes se silencie mejor para ellos. Aquí no pueden emplear eso de justifica fascista y estupideces similares. 

Porque no tienen cómo ganar, es una situación donde siempre pierden. Si fuera culpable, porque tienen un maltratador en sus filas, lo cual hoy es lo peor (según sus propia forma de ver el mundo...) que pueda pasar. Pero es peor si es inocente, porque es un demostración palpable de que esas denuncias falsas que no existen y solo nombran los muy fachas están a la orden del día. 

No vendas como virtud lo que es justo lo contrario...


----------



## NIKK (1 Nov 2022)

que le den mucho por el culo, lo mismo hasta le gusta al mierda este.


----------



## nraheston (1 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un hombre coherente y posiblemente inocente
> 
> La maquinaria que él mismo contribuyó a sostener lo va a despedazar vivo



Que saboree el plomo que el mismo ha ayudado a fundir.
Espero que vea las consecuencias de esto y termine votando a VOX.


----------



## ayton (1 Nov 2022)

Sembró vientos y recoge su propia tempestad...a llorar a la llorería. Pues así amigos es como aprenderá el significado de lo que es la _probatio diabolica. Y suerte_ ha tenido de que no hayan recuperado también la tortura y hoguera; ahora ya abría confesado que le zurraba por orden de Satanás mientras le preparaban las brasas.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Nov 2022)

Por iu no por UNIDAS PODEMOS y así consta en el congreso de los diputados.





__





Miguel Ángel Bustamante Martín - XIV Legislatura - Congreso de los Diputados







www.congreso.es






Vanatico dijo:


>


----------



## nraheston (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿No le pasó algo de eso a uno que fue ministro con zp?
> Es que no me acuerdo del nombre.



Si, a Lopez Aguilar.








López Aguilar se reincorpora a la Eurocámara tras su imputación por malos tratos | EBFNoticias | Elblogoferoz.com







www.elblogoferoz.com


----------



## Trollaco del copón (1 Nov 2022)

Dura lex sed lex








El avión supersónico que se derribó a sí mismo


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Nov 2022)

Insinuar que las denuncias falsas existen también es violencia contra las mujeres, que se ande con cuidado


----------



## Tercios (1 Nov 2022)

Tremendo CEBATIL.


----------



## jotace (1 Nov 2022)

Pues sin los 80.000 euros anuales ya no tendrá mucho valor para la ex.

Y éste payaso tiene pinta de no haber trabajado más que de reponedor o repartidor antes de las elecciones.

Como lo acumulado no sea mucho, la supuesta maltratada se ha pegado un tiro en el pie.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Machete al machote oh wait



BRVTAL

su propia medicina

epic owned.


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Nov 2022)

El diputado de Podemos acusado de malos tratos deja su escaño en el Congreso e insiste en que es una "denuncia falsa"


El Tribunal Supremo recibió la denuncia el viernes después de la inhibición de un juzgado de Écija. IU le suspendió de militancia el viernes.




www.libertaddigital.com




_Ese mismo día, el propio Bustamante ya emitió un comunicado en sus redes sociales en el que negaba de forma rotunda haber dado un puñetazo a su mujer durante una discusión y consideraba que era víctima de una denuncia falsa: "Estoy en un proceso civil de divorcio desde junio. Considero que la supuesta denuncia de este lunes (aún no la tengo), está relacionada con el proceso (custodia, pensión, casa…)"._


Juas juas en proceso de divorcio. Más nutrición no se puede.


----------



## La treky del foro (1 Nov 2022)

Recuerdo cuando podemos hablaba de quitar a los aforados.





__





Cargando…






podemos.info




“”La proliferación de la figura de los aforamientos no ha tenido nada que ver con la protección de los representantes públicos frente a represalias y amenazas de los más poderosos, sino con un sistema de protecciones y favores que *permite a los partidos ofrecer cierto privilegio judicial a algunos de sus miembros*””


Eso le salva de ir al trullo el primer día. Y seguro que alguna ventaja más.
si ya Ha renunciado al acta entonces que deje de ser aforado


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Nov 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> El diputado de Podemos acusado de malos tratos deja su escaño en el Congreso e insiste en que es una "denuncia falsa"
> 
> 
> El Tribunal Supremo recibió la denuncia el viernes después de la inhibición de un juzgado de Écija. IU le suspendió de militancia el viernes.
> ...



Tremendísimo empacho.

Como sigamos comiendo así, vamos a atrancar el cagadero.


----------



## Tercios (1 Nov 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> De los pocos que dimiete, al César lo que es del César.
> 
> 
> Lo normal habría sido que se hubiese puesto unas ridículas gafas de pasta, hiciese pucheros y gemir que están ganando los poderosos.



Ojo:



Fuente, un twittero.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Nov 2022)

Ajo y agua


----------



## A.Daimiel (1 Nov 2022)

todos estos planchabragas comunistas deberían pagarlo uno tras otro. Son el enemigo y no hay piedad que valga. Que se pudra en la cárcel


----------



## Albion (1 Nov 2022)

Espero una condena ejemplar.


----------



## ENRABATOR (1 Nov 2022)

Ahora puede trabajar de gorilla que es la apariencia que le gusta


----------



## Play_91 (1 Nov 2022)

Lo único bueno que veo es que dimite, eso en España no era normal.


----------



## François (1 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un hombre coherente y posiblemente inocente
> 
> La maquinaria que él mismo contribuyó a sostener lo va a despedazar vivo



A nivel karmico no sería tan inocente.


----------



## keler (1 Nov 2022)

Cómo la vida misma. Cuando esparces injuscia y odio no puedes pretender que el sino te trate de manera diferente al resto de tus iguales.

Hermano yo no te creo.


----------



## kokod (1 Nov 2022)

Karma?


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (1 Nov 2022)

ahora que demuestre su no culpabilidad, por subnormal


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## trichetin (1 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un hombre coherente y posiblemente inocente
> 
> La maquinaria que él mismo contribuyó a sostener lo va a despedazar vivo



«_Arrepenteido, como un revolucionario victorioso._»
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## necora01 (1 Nov 2022)

Le recomiendo a su pareja que las denuncias caigan a viernes, así prueba a dormir en la carcel de viernes a lunes continuamente. Yo ahi lo dejo


----------



## TomásPlatz (1 Nov 2022)

*QUE TE JODAN ROJELIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*A MAMARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 2030*


----------



## elmegaduque (1 Nov 2022)

Machete al machote mangina.


----------



## Taxis. (1 Nov 2022)

Esta gentuza ha hecho mucho daño a nuestro país.


----------



## Roberto Malone (1 Nov 2022)

@xicomalo, ¿qué piensas de esto?.


----------



## Yomimo (1 Nov 2022)

A todo cerdo le llega su San Martin, qué se joda.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (1 Nov 2022)

Decir que la denuncia de violencia de género es falsa va contra el argumentario progre, este en ÍU ya no tiene nada que rascar.
Se puede pasar a vox y hacer carrera.
Por cierto no he visto que hayan dicho nada de este caso los informativos y programas de televisión y yo creo que siendo diputado nacional es noticia.


----------



## el segador (1 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Machete al machote oh wait



A mi con ver la cara del machote ya te puedo decir que es maltratador, y este lo es.

Mode Jueza de Palencia de Genaro off.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2022)

El segundo accionista de Twitter es el multimillonario más rico de Arabia Saudita. Bill Gates es consuegro de un islamista ...


El multimillonario príncipe saudí Al Waleed bin Talal se convirtió en el segundo mayor accionista del “nuevo” Twitter, después de que el magnate sudafricano Elon Musk adquiriera la red social. “Querido amigo “Jefe Twit”, Elon Musk, juntos en todo el camino”, dijo Al Waleed ayer en su cuenta de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Rodal (1 Nov 2022)

pues tu veras lo contenta que se pone la mujer cuando su sueldo pase del de parlamentario al de un simple maestro. Ha dimitido, en un país donde nadie lo hace nunca. Ha sido al menos consecuente.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (1 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Machete al machote oh wait



La verdad es que tiene cara de zurrarle a la parienta.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (1 Nov 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> De los pocos que dimiete, al César lo que es del César.
> 
> 
> Lo normal habría sido que se hubiese puesto unas ridículas gafas de pasta, hiciese pucheros y gemir que están ganando los poderosos.



Las presiones internas que ha recibido para esto son de órdago, incluyendo testigos falsos.

No llega a dimitir y puede que acabe en prisión (y por descontado sin volver a ver su hijo en mucho tiempo).


----------



## jorobachov (1 Nov 2022)

las denuncias falsas no existen, llo si te kreo ermana


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (1 Nov 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> @xicomalo, ¿qué piensas de esto?.



El manual dice que en estos casos no asomar la cabeza.


----------



## Ghosterin (1 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Gente como este papanatas, se postulan luego para dirigir la vida de 47 millones de españoles. Da que pensar.



Lo que da que pensar es que una grandísima parte de los españoles mayores de edad voten a gente de este tipo, una y otra vez durante décadas, ya sean rojos, azules, verdes, morados, naranjas, amarillos o rosas.


----------



## elepwr (1 Nov 2022)

solo con este ya se completa el cupo de 0.5% de denuncias falsas


----------



## magufone (1 Nov 2022)

Joder con esto no solo ni como ni ceno, sino que me hago 30 km de travesia por los Picos con solo una botella de agua...


----------



## kyohan (1 Nov 2022)

Que alguien me pase el ketchup


----------



## Desencantado (1 Nov 2022)

Disfruta lo votado. Pulso firme y suerte con el jabón.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (1 Nov 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> pues tu veras lo contenta que se pone la mujer cuando su sueldo pase del de parlamentario al de un simple maestro. Ha dimitido, en un país donde nadie lo hace nunca. Ha sido al menos consecuente.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Nov 2022)

López Aguilar, podemitas aquí y allá... Pero es que les van a ir a tocar a ellos precisamente todas las denuncias falsas de ese 0,0000000000001%?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Nov 2022)

Ayer se sentía protegido, hoy alguien apretó el gatillo del revolver que le apuntaba directamente a la nuca, sin el saberlo al parecer. Pues disfrute de su protección equitativa


----------



## Ballenero37 (1 Nov 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Da para meme. Parece que acaba de salir de Proyecto Hombre.



Solo con verle la cara se ve lo que es. Me voy a ahorrar las palabras que no quiero posterioes repercusiones legales.


----------



## wopa (1 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> López Aguilar, podemitas aquí y allá... Pero es que les van a ir a tocar a ellos precisamente todas las denuncias falsas de ese 0,0000000000001%?



López Aguilar salía en los telediarios llamando a su mujer loca y borracha.  Que si tiene "trastornos"... que si la noche le confunde... Que si necesita ayuda... . Un grande.


----------



## mirym94 (1 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Machete al machote oh wait



Tiene pinta de perroflauta derroido por la edad... En nada muerto en vida, Mm lastima que la mujer no le arrancará la oreja con semejante aro. Estos de la montera luego tienen lo mejor de lo mejor en casa como pablemos


----------



## machotafea (1 Nov 2022)

Cagaña es un país de subnormales. 

Hijos de puta


----------



## Vorsicht (1 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un hombre coherente y posiblemente inocente
> 
> La maquinaria que él mismo contribuyó a sostener lo va a despedazar vivo



Pues me nutre, por hijo de puta!


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Nov 2022)

La nutrición que no cesa:

*El diputado podemita denunciado por maltrato exigía chiringuitos feministas: «No al terrorismo machista»*









Miguel Ángel Bustamante, el diputado de Podemos denunciado por maltrato, exigía chiringuitos feministas


El diputado podemita denunciado por maltrato, Miguel Ángel Bustamante exigía chiringuitos feministas: "No al terrorismo machista".




okdiario.com


----------



## Yuyuy (1 Nov 2022)

Deseo que sea inocente, y que acabe condenado.


----------



## Kabuterimon (1 Nov 2022)

Cria cuervos y te comeran los ojos.

Por imbecil


----------



## nelsoncito (1 Nov 2022)

Yuyuy dijo:


> Deseo que sea inocente, y que acabe condenado.



Yo no deseo eso.

Deseo que sea inocente y que acabe suicidado.


----------



## ciberobrero (1 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un hombre coherente y posiblemente inocente
> 
> La maquinaria que él mismo contribuyó a sostener lo va a despedazar vivo




A los del carnet no les tocan, como a Lopez Aguilar

Depende del carnet que tenga


----------



## zirick (1 Nov 2022)

A Podemos no les interesan éstas situaciones


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (1 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> osea un cargo de IU deja el cargo de diputado y militancia solo por una denuncia ... todo correcto ...



Ni una sola persona de su partido tiene una palabra pública de apoyo hacia él o su presunción de inocencia. ¡Solidaridad hovrera!


----------



## rustiko (1 Nov 2022)

Nadie que es inocente dimite.
La izmierda tiene la mano muy suelta, sobretodo contra los más débiles.
*#YoSiTeCreoHermana*


----------



## egolatra (1 Nov 2022)

A disfrutar del matriarcado, si es inocente que se suicide.


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 Nov 2022)

La hemeroteca es de las pocas cosas que me dan felicidad en esta puta vida...


----------



## KUTRONIO (1 Nov 2022)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> Ni una sola persona de su partido tiene una palabra pública de apoyo hacia él o su presunción de inocencia. ¡Solidaridad hovrera!



De un arbol caido añadiendo la que les espera el año que viene donde van a perder como mínimo el 80% de los votos están als cosas para estar muy pero que muy calladito


----------



## Cuentacéntimos (1 Nov 2022)

A disfrutar de su ley estrella.


----------



## birdland (1 Nov 2022)

Quiero que sea inocente 

y que le caiga la mayor de las condenas … que no le dejen ver a sus hijos , que lo acusen de pederastia , que lo desplumen como a un pollo
Quiero que disfrute de las leyes que ha creado


----------



## Diablo (1 Nov 2022)

Pues has dimitido por una denuncia falsa en un país que no se dimite ni aunque se robe a manos llenas. 

Gilipollas hasta el final. Pena ninguna.


----------



## derepen (19 Nov 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Si, a Lopez Aguilar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

¿El mismo López Aguilar que quería obligarnos a pinchar?









López Aguilar (PSOE) cree que la vacunación contra la Covid-19 podría ser obligatoria en España


El ex ministro de Justicia del PSOE, eurodiputado y presidente de la comisión de libertades civiles,...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Rael (19 Nov 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Machete al machote.


----------



## Persea (19 Nov 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJJA ESTA GENTE ES UNA AUTENTICA *COMEDIA*







Y LO BORRA


----------



## nraheston (19 Nov 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿El mismo López Aguilar que quería obligarnos a pinchar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mismito.


----------



## Vanatico (19 Nov 2022)

Axel Costa Soria, otro seguidor de la izquierda radical de Podemos que esta en contra de los derechos de las mujeres.
Basura antidemocratica que antepone el oscurantismo a la libertad.


----------



## Puertas (19 Nov 2022)

Ojalá lo condenen siendo inocente. Así no le saldrá gratis su ideología.


----------



## Strokeholm (19 Nov 2022)

Siendo Bustamante el protagonista de la noticia, solo puedo decir que...


----------



## Avioncito (19 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Machete al machote oh wait




Menudas pintas colega, que va, de montañista de 20 años?


----------



## kicorv (20 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Machete al machote oh wait



Brvtal


----------



## zirick (20 Nov 2022)

#yositecreo no?


----------



## LuismarpIe (20 Nov 2022)

Eh!! este igual se beneficia de la reducción de condenas de la ley del solo sí es sí!! no todo van a ser malas noticias!!


----------



## Falcatón (20 Nov 2022)

Pues debes creer a tu mujer, rojillo díscolo. Es tu partido, son tus dogmas ideológicos.


----------

